# 20605



## mstoop1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Is it appropriate to bill general anesthesia (D9220) with an arthrocentesis (20605)? Why would that be medically necessary? Thanks for any info.


----------



## Walker22 (Sep 14, 2009)

That procedure is usually done with a local. I don't know why you would use anesthesia....


----------

